# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Does Squatting/Deadlifts cause hair loss?

## nursedude22

Ever since I started Squatting/Dead lifting heavy 2 years ago I've noticed my hair thinning. We all know Squatting raises testosterone levels thus resulting in more conversion to DHT... So it would make sense that doing these compound exercises could accelerate MPB...

What do you guys think?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

ANY heavy lifting during any compound exercise will promote the release of growth hormone and testosterone.

Squats unfairly get targeted because the quads and hip extensors are the largest and strongest muscles in the body.

Its pure coincidence.  Also, the amount it increases by isn't going to be markedly high enough to make a difference.  Its going to promote the release of what it thinks it needs for the task you've asked your body for.  What would make a difference is if your total T were to increase by 50% -- there will be a lot of *free* testosterone that goes unused.  This will mean way more DHT and way more E2 then your body normally converts.  That's why users of testosterone (steroids) take AI's.

----------


## blondetooth

No. It’s not the amount of testosterone or DHT—it’s the sensitivity of your hair follicles. That sensitivity is determined by genetics. The AR gene makes the receptor on hair follicles that interacts with testosterone and DHT. If your receptors are particularly sensitive, they are more easily triggered by even small amounts of DHT, and hair loss occurs more easily as a result.

Actually working out and being healthy will result is better health, skin, bones, and hair.

----------


## AlexieJ

There are many factors of hair loss. In your case it could be due to so much squatting but it doesn't mean that's the main reason behind hair loss. Are you eating healthy food along with exercise? There might be some nutrients that your body is not getting so it could be one also of the many reasons. Do you also take any medication?

----------


## Inesepark

I don't think workout will be inducing hair fall. But dieting would. If you are not getting enough nutrients from your diet, you will have hair loss.

----------


## StevenLaventine

I don't think squatting could be related to hair loss. The body will produce a little bit more testosterone (to be consumed). Question: Are you taking steroids?

----------


## InfamousBradley

The only way this can happen is if you are over pushing your body which = stress
OR you are taking some kind of steroids. Basic squats will not cause you to lose hair, if anything they will increase your circulation and help it.

----------


## Gordon5

No it does not. I've gotten my hair back even though I've been powerlifting + bodybuilding naturally with squats and deadlifts and bench presses and all the hardcore work outs.

----------


## bmoreno299

Can stress cause a rise in DHT and by a lot?

----------


## CanadianGuy

Lifting medium to heavy weights 100% affects those follicles susceptible to MPB. The squatting certainly is one of the more prominent exercises for increasing testosterone, do you notice how much better your erections and sex are on leg and squat days? Ridiculous good. I have spoken with three of my gym buddies about this and they are all surprisingly in the same boat. One is a massive lifter, the other two are like me who have MPB (ranging from Norwood 2-4) and  all noticed the same thing with deadlifts, squats, lunges with weights.

----------


## ShinjiKa

I dont think so

----------


## ShinjiKa

I had no idea about this. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## JeffKells

At times when I was largest, hitting the most in the gym, I feel I had accelerated my hair loss... can't get a win, huh!

----------


## Nadia1972

It is not only muscle  of the legs that can make you increase the testo . Any form of sport can increase the testo when you play sports but it is only temporary. Intensive practice increases only 20 % Testo .Then returns to normal at the rest

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

No this is not true. If you take proper diet along with this squatting and deadlifts then you may never face this problem. However, it can cause a testosterone problem etc.

----------


## Anil Sharma

Definitely not!

----------

